

1 Strong Against "Whence" - babyshake

I just noticed that "whence" is used a GET argument for HN voting.<p>This will not stand. Whence is not an argument.<p>Here's an example of a way you would use whence:<p>“…from whence has this buxom cherub descended?”<p>Well, on second thought....maybe it is appropriate for HN, after all.
======
redder4
"Whence" means "from where," and thus "from whence is redundant.

------
DanielBMarkham
Buxom cherubs --- sounds like great startup web site potential! (albeit in the
porn area) Also a good name for a band.

As a side note, I've always thought with the power of some of these startup
ideas, if they we combined with porn? Amazing.

Imagine twitter where you hear of sexual escapades happening realtime in your
local area. Or BoobBook instead of FaceBook -- one can imagine the types of
material presented there. Or RateAChick app for your cellphone where you can
take pictures of girls as you meet them for instant peer reviews.

Sorry -- just got back from Halloween party and a little tipsy. Apologies for
the silliness.

~~~
wmf
Too bad rule34.com is taken; it would make a good name for a startup.

------
ram1024
whenceforth this malcontent stems return it forthwith

good DAY sir.

~~~
yan
We shall correct this aberration post haste!

